

Ask HN: Please suggest a good humane template for introducing my product - adaptives

Very soon I will start sending (cold) emails to potential clients to introduce my product.&#60;p&#62;I was looking for templates, but they all sound very mechanical and business-ish.&#60;p&#62;I would have love to make this template myself, so it properly expresses my intention, but I feel like my ability of expression in writing is a bit limited.&#60;p&#62;Does anyone know of a good template (which speaks as one human to another) that I can use for email introductions of my product ?&#60;p&#62;It probably does not matter, but the product is a social/peer learning product for software organizations.&#60;p&#62;Thanks for your help.
======
shane-armstrong
You could just use blogs and websites like Hacker News, twitter, etc to
advertise yourself, I personally ignore any emails which are sent to me
advertising some kind of product.

Unfortunately after years of phising scams and other similar email based
issues, I do not trust anyone online enough to "check out their cool new
product".

~~~
adaptives
That's a very valid point... thanks

